# Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

There's a new special edition Eos called "Edition 2008" which has the new Teak interior color. Other changes include new progressive LED taillights (might be something like BMW's *adaptive brake lights *http://www.bmwusa.com/uniquely...tions), and some sort of "speed control governor". No real details on how those systems work yet.
The "Edition 2008" base package is well equipped and appears to start off about €3650 more expensive than a regular version.

Here's a translation of the Volkswagen Germany webpage. Notice that it is "somewhat completely special".
http://translate.google.com/tr...%3Den
That's so much prettier than the red interior.
















Here's a shot from the konfigurator with aluminum trim








With dark wood trim as available in USA. These website animations are very poor renderings of actual wood appearance.








With lighter "****ar" wood trim. Only available in ROW spec cars. The actual appearance of the ****ar wood is much lighter (yellower looking)and prettier than this picture illustrates.








Here's a better view of what the ****ar wood trim really looks like.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:21 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*









VW makes a GREAT teak leather interior (see my Touareg above). I had that with a white exterior and just loved it. Had they offered the same color combo for the Eos, we'd either have gotten that or white over black leather. Not a fan of their current white/beige combo.
Nice info! Looking forward to seeing it in person on the Eos, will be a very nice layout.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

hehe, I like that interior but I thought I would share my roomies comments with you all.
"Man I'm sure glad you got the beige interior cause I would feel sorry for anyone who drove a car with doo doo brown leather"
hehe... he drives a chrysler 300 so take from that what you will.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (Shaka)*

Wow, the teak leather seats looked so good with the wood trims. I love it! I will remember to choose that combo on my next car.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (darien)*

I think it looks better with the aluminum trim. That way they contrast and compliment/balance each other.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Hmm, the pics show leather with a standard. I wonder if this will be possible in NA.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I agree with you, Wolf. But I was referring to Shaka's Touareg. The door has enough aluminium effects that the wood trim just balanced it VERY well with the teak leather.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (darien)*

Thanks, Darien. Sadly, I do not own the Touareg anymore. But when I did, I always received compliments on the interior colors. It was a very nice balance, and the wood actually looked snazzy. I often wanted to replace it with the spun aluminim interior bits from the W12 Touareg, but costs prohibited such and really, would have detracted from the already exquisite collection of colors and textures. VW/Audi really do a fine job!
Just think what the 2nd generation Eos might be like in 5-7 years...


----------



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

So, is it safe to assume that this "Edition 2008" will also be available in the USA, or is it only a European thing?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (lobeck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lobeck* »_So, is it safe to assume that this "Edition 2008" will also be available in the USA, or is it only a European thing?

Briefly, where we are at is...both Teak and Red leather have been suggested as a possibility for the USA for MY2008, but no official word on either color yet. Next model year change point information has been released the last week of June for the last 2 years. Rather than coming as an "Edition 2008" package, I would guess that they would simply offer the teak interior color choice, But who knows, they may do a special edition of the Eos along the lines of the the Farenheit GTI. This thread, at this point, merely presents the fact that Teak interior has now been officially unveiled.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:05 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I dont know, I think I like my red better,not saying that the teak is not good,maybe im used to the red nappa....As for the brake feature,I was just looking in the EOS" tecnical data and equipment"brochure and under the safety equipment they have listed "Automatic activation of hazard warning lights if full braking is applied" this brochure is about 4 months old,i dont know if you have this for the US....Andy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (andythai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andythai* »_I dont know, I think I like my red better,not saying that the teak is not good,maybe im used to the red nappa....

The red is also distinctive and attractive, but there have been several contributors warnings to actually see the red leather in person because its a very "lipstick" sort of in-your-face Red, and its the kind of thing you will either like or hate. PanEuropean was one who warned of this quite a while back.
I prefer Teak because its a more natural looking color and just has a more relaxed feel compared with red. I think Teak would be easier to live with on a day-to-day basis. Darker brown leather is also a color that seems to appear in a lot of very high end convertibles (and high end automobiles in general)...think Bentley. I think it will also hide dirt and wear slightly better. I also think Teak would be an easier color to match and repair if the leather gets damaged. Its good that both colors have black carpet, and ideally I would like to see both colors offered in the USA, but just in the event there are some eyes from Volkswagen North America lurking in here, my vote between the two would be for Teak first.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:01 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

That's the main reason I'm holding off for the MY2008. I love the Teak nappa w/Vavona wood trim in my Touareg and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, there is no more nappa leather or Vavona wood offered. When it was first offered in 2003/4, I hated it. I took a chance in 2006 and I'm so glad I did. You either love it or hate it.
If Teak doesn't happen for 08, then I'll go for beige, which I had in the Touareg the first time around.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

TY for the post, Wolf...

Lately, I've prefered the flat veneer finish that astin martin and jag have been putting on their wood... it looks far more elegant than the high gloss...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (archiea)*

wolf, here's a bentley in teak with a walnut interior...
http://www.bentleymotors.com/C...d=209


_Modified by archiea at 12:04 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_wolf, here's a bentley in teak with a walnut interior...
http://www.bentleymotors.com/C...d=209

_Modified by archiea at 11:51 AM 5-3-2007_

That's exactly what I'm talking about. If You'll remember, the Eos product developers own personal Eos in Germany uses the dark brown Bentley leather (Bentley is a VW brand for those unaware). That should tell you something.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:26 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (archiea)*

I have to say, VW did a nice job on the design of our door interior... nice use of soft ovals... The VW interior really disntinquishes itself in the regard that it looks like it belongs in a higher priced car...
here's the 30K vw...










here's the 80K jag








here's the VW again with a more dualtone color.. see how the ovals just pop out!! really nice...








what i would do if I wee vw is in all trims that are not dualtone, like the first beinge interior, is darken the oval portion of the door just a bit to acentuate the shape... its a lovely shape and the full beige makes it look too "albino"...


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Any idea where that mount next to the radio came from? Almost looks like it was made jsut for the Eos.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
The red is also distinctive and attractive, but there have been several contributors warnings to actually see the red leather in person because its a very "lipstick" sort of in-your-face Red, and its the kind of thing you will either like or hate. PanEuropean was one who warned of this quite a while back.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:40 PM 5-3-2007_

The colour is offically called Deep Red Napa and it is a not a lipstick bright in your face colour. It is not the a similar colour to that much brighter lipstick red that you see in BMWs leather colours on a Z4. I agree that you need to see it in person and that it is not for everyone but it is certainly not "Lipstick".


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (sydeos)*

Depends what share lipstick you wear


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior colour (mark_d_drake)*

I take that under advisement from the fellow from SFO. But I am advised by my colourist that as I get older I should stick to the less vibrant shades with regard to both my lipstick and leather


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior colour (sydeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sydeos* »_But I am advised by my colourist that as I get older I should stick to the less vibrant shades with regard to both my lipstick and leather









Have you been watching the Eos DVD?


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Edition 2008 package featuring teak interior color (sydeos)*

I agree with Leigh, the red nappa is not a bright red,even when the roof is down and theres alot of light the colour is not lipstick red(at all)...Andy


----------

